# japanese akita heavy breathing



## redredrab61 (Oct 10, 2010)

can someone tell me if heavy breathing is normal in this breed of dogs? we`ve had german shepards and other large dogs for years and we`ve just got a japanese akita male pup & were not really sure about it`s heavy deep breathing? we knew about it`s messy drinking water everywhere lol! but it`s breathing is really deep. just need some advice from other owners thx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

unless it's really hot where U are - or where the PUP is, if that's not the same place - this is not normal, IME. 
vet, vet, vet - ASAP. 
he needs to be seen anyway for a wellness check on possession. 
fecal float, blood-work, overall phys-exam, listen to heart and lungs, palpate abdomen, core-temp, etc. 

hope he's just too warm, 
- terry


----------



## redredrab61 (Oct 10, 2010)

hi ya thx for your fast reply 
the pup seems to be gasping a lot more than i we think is normal! was for taking it for a check up anyway, any ideas what the problem cud be? its a really lovely pup.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

medical-Dx is not done over the Net [normally] and definitely ONLY by a vet.

today is Monday - *why didn't he go to the vet today?! * 
it's now past-11-pm UK-time, is it not?! :thumbdown:


----------

